# lft hand m2 field vs rt hand maxus



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Iam looking at getting a new shotgun and have narrowed it down to the m2 and maxus. l have shot both and really like both but the m2 i shot was a right hand gun. I am leaning towards the maxus because I like it and some of the other features it has a little more but I do shoot left handed and benelli does have the left handed m2. I have never shot a left handed shotgun before and I cant find one to test shoot. So im trying to decide if i should get the m2 because its left handed. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Also prices on the two are about the same and it will be used on everything from doves to geese.


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 13, 2011)

I am left handed and grew up shooting a right handed 870. A couple years ago I purchased a left-handed sbe and do not ever see myself shooting anything other than a left-handed benelli as my primary shotgun. I believe both of the guns you are looking at are adjustable with shims, so you should be able to make either gun fit you.. personally I would go with the m2.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Why in the world would you ever want to shoot a right handed gun if you are a southpaw and have the best available southpaw gun as an option? This seems silly to me. The maxus is not even in the same realm of the M2. The M2 is a mush superior gun. My father is also a southpaw so i bought him a lefty SBE 2 for Christmas. He now would never shoot a right handed gun again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> Why in the world would you ever want to shoot a right handed gun if you are a southpaw and have the best available southpaw gun as an option? This seems silly to me. The maxus is not even in the same realm of the M2. The M2 is a mush superior gun. My father is also a southpaw so i bought him a lefty SBE 2 for Christmas. He now would never shoot a right handed gun again.


Really? I happen to own a Maxus and use if for everything from sporting clays to shooting geese and everything in between. Never a jam and the gun comes up like a dream (for me anyways). You say the Maxus isn't even in the same realm of the M2? Have you even picked up a Maxus? You should really offer an opinion when you know something about what your talking about because you obviously have no clue about this subject.

Here's my opinion and I've actually shot both guns......if you want a gun that kicks like a mule get the M2, if you want a smooth shooting and dependable auto get yourself a Maxus.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

I have used right handed semi autos for years, with few Problems. If the gun has a cross bolt safety, switch it over for left hand use, if possible. The only other problem I have had other than the safety, is debris from the ejection port getting into my eye, which can be cured by waring shooting glasses.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wingmaster22 said:


> HugeBurrito2k6 said:
> 
> 
> > Why in the world would you ever want to shoot a right handed gun if you are a southpaw and have the best available southpaw gun as an option? This seems silly to me. The maxus is not even in the same realm of the M2. The M2 is a mush superior gun. My father is also a southpaw so i bought him a lefty SBE 2 for Christmas. He now would never shoot a right handed gun again.
> ...


O jeez don't be such a woman! There are many more people out there who shoot benelli's than maxus's so it can't kick that much. I think you need to man up alittle and stop talking like such a girl. Jeez my girlfriend doesn't even complain after shooting my benelli.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> Wingmaster22 said:
> 
> 
> > HugeBurrito2k6 said:
> ...


 :rollin: :rollin: Dude is that the best you can do? The problem I had with your post was this "The maxus is not even in the same realm of the M2." The Maxus has been on the market for what....3 years? Your M2 has been available for what....15/20 years? Of course there are more people that own the Benelli, its been around a whole lot longer. I happen to like Benelli's, I actually own two of them but your advice to this guy was simply bad and I called you out on it. Thats what men do.... :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't be mad cuz i called you a little girl man :thumb: Everything i said is the truth is it not? Why on earth would you want to run a right handed gun if you are a lefty? please answer that question with a logical response and i will retract my statement. You do realize that 2500 left handed people statistically die each year from using right handed products? I sure as hell would not want to be using a GUN that is not made to be lefty shouldered. (safety and ejection in this case are the 2 biggies)

So ok man lets say the maxxus is better! Why would you still run it if you were a lefty and maxus doesn't have a left handed option. You answer that question for me! :thumb:

And i am sure more people would say that the benelli is a much more dependable firearm with over 20 years of service than that of your maxxus which has a whopping 3. Shoot 3 years is nothing man you can't even call that a proven dependable weapon oke:

Im sorry for calling you are girl :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> Don't be mad cuz i called you a little girl man :thumb: Everything i said is the truth is it not? Why on earth would you want to run a right handed gun if you are a lefty? please answer that question with a logical response and i will retract my statement. You do realize that 2500 left handed people statistically die each year from using right handed products? I sure as hell would not want to be using a GUN that is not made to be lefty shouldered. (safety and ejection in this case are the 2 biggies)
> 
> So ok man lets say the maxxus is better! Why would you still run it if you were a lefty and maxus doesn't have a left handed option. You answer that question for me! :thumb:
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more that a lefty should use a lefty gun. Your spot on with that. Other than that I'm done with this conversation. You just don't get it.... oke:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

LOL what a cop out answer! :laugh: Your response warrants that you in fact have no logical response thus proving i am correct.

Nice rebuttal man, nice rebuttal :beer:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> LOL what a cop out answer! :laugh: Your response warrants that you in fact have no logical response thus proving i am correct.
> 
> Nice rebuttal man, nice rebuttal :beer:


Man I swear you must be a little slow... I've already done this once. I'll say it one more time, maybe your comprehend it this time. You said and I quote "The maxus is not even in the same realm of the M2." This was bad advice, period. The Maxus is a hi quality gun and is certainly in the same "realm" as the M2. Thats it, that was my point, etc, etc, etc. :bop: :bop:


----------

